# dimer controlado por un pic



## koni (Jul 6, 2010)

bueno, quiero contarles que estoy en un proyecto de un dimer controlado por un PIC. para esto he investigado un poco . 

Descripción del proyecto.

El circuito permite el control de luminosidad de una lampara mediante un control remoto infrarrojo común. Para permitir la recepción de la señal de infrarrojo proveniente del control .
en la imagen siguiente se obserba algo paresido a lo que deseo llegar a realizar ;tambien tengo # Hojas de datos de los componentes utilizados en el montaje.
# Artículo en PDF sobre el funcionamiento y la teoría del dimmer.
# El video del prototipo, donde se observa el funcionamiento del firmware.
# PCB a doble cara y esquemático original desarrollada en EAGLE, apta para ser realizada por métodos caseros.
Pero lo que me tiene complicada es ¿como crear un sofware para el PIC? que cumpla con las mismas funciones .
bueno si uds me pudieran guiar se los Agradeseria....


----------



## bofocastillo (Jul 7, 2010)

Yo hice un dimmer para un foco de 12v usando PWM y un 12F509. Un pin (salida) es el que controla el MOSFET, otro pin (entrada) es el switch de encendido/apagado del foco; y otros dos pines (entradas) controlan la luminosidad (está programado para aumentar/disminuir la luminosidad en pasos de 10%, pero se puede modificar fácilmente).

Si te interesa, te lo puedo mandar para que te des una idea. Está en ensamblador.

El único problema que tiene es que como el 12f509 no tiene memoria E-PROM, el dato que indica en que nivel de luminosidad lo seteaste se pierde cada vez que desconectas el PIC de la alimentación.

Traté de migrarlo a otro 12FXXX con E-PROM pero ahora mismo tengo el problema de espacio, no me cabe el programa; por eso estoy trabajando para programarlo en C.


----------



## luis d (Jul 8, 2010)

bueno amigo el esquema que muestras es muy tolerante a destruir el pic si lo utilizas con lamparas de potencia media y altas ya que no tiene octoacoplador y sin hablar si le pones un motor de ac,la idea de un dimmer echo con pic no es tan complicado.en particular trabajo bajo basic para pic y en internet en el foro de la en presa *crownhill* del *proton ide* tienen un proyecto parecido si puedo abjunto. lo que si es que lo e probado en proteus y areglado unas cosillas por que si no no compila y no funcionan, pero dan una idea del caso no se si sera el copilador que utilizan ellos o lo suben asi para dejar una cascarilla...sentandome a programar un poco te obseqyuio lo que llebo echo a mi me funciona en proteus 7.6 sp4 la señal entregada al triac varia como debe lo que si es que proteus no lo toma muy bien para valores de 120v ac mientras que en 12v ac lo muestra bien. claro esta echo con el 16f877a por razones practicas de simulacion pero para pasarlo a otro es lo d menos... cual quier cosa habisen...


los harchivos .txt son en realidad .bas para picbasic cambiarlos!
los tres ultimos son mis habanses que funcionan en proteus...


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola Luis, quería aclarar, que el dimmer que presentas, no es apto para el control de un motor AC, por mas que sea universal.
Aclaro esto (no digo que este mal el dimmer que presentas), porque muchos van a querer implementarlo para controlar un motor de alterna y notaran que este fallara y quizás, tendrán solo el 50, u 25 % de control en este... En algunos casos especiales, quizás afecten al par de tal manera que lo van a forzar, y al exigirlo, lo van a quemar.
Primero y principal, tendrías que implementar, es controlar los dos cuadrantes, en vez de tan solo trabajar el 1ero.
Segundo, le faltaría anexar una bobina de autoinducción, y la protección snuber según la carga inductiva que presentan.
Tercero, si bien el 547 es lo más rápido y apropiado que pueden llegar a tener para el censado por cruce por cero, solo están detectando los ciclos del 1er cuadrante, pero sencillamente, con un trafito chiquito y dos diodos, ya lo tienen solucionado esto último, ya que tendrían los dos ciclos como anexo de ejemplo en la siguiente imagen…


Felicitaciones por tu buen proyecto, Saludos


----------

